# New Golden!



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Picked up our Golden Retriever from the breeder yesterday! We named him Oakley.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Good looking dog!!

Puppies are fun, but boy are they a handful. Almost like having a baby.

Do you crate train?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> Good looking dog!!
> 
> Puppies are fun, but boy are they a handful. Almost like having a baby.
> 
> Do you crate train?


Thanks!

Yeah, they are a handful, but on the flip side, you get to socialize and train them the way you want from day one.

Yeah, we're crate training. He's in there right now in fact. He's already taken to it quite well.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dosborn said:


> Good looking dog!!
> 
> Puppies are fun, but boy are they a handful. Almost like having a baby.


+1

my daughter's comment "Awww!!! Puppeeeeeee!!!!" scratches nose on monitor....


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

We got a Dobie (Bocephus) about three months ago and he was already three months old. I started him in an obedience class right away and I can't imagine how he would be if we had not. He has TONS of energy.

The crate really helps and Bo seems to know when it's time and just goes right in. It's his own little den. He's in there taking a nap now. However, he loves to sleep on the couch when we let him.

I didn't realize how expensive it would get. Big crate, tons of food, collars, leashes, training, vet bills, 6' privacy fence, replacing crate myrtles (little bast#&@).

Also, most importantly, t's great what you are doing for your son. My younger brother has dealt with similar issues all of his life and continues to do so. I always do my best to stay positive and remember, life can always be worse.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> The crate really helps and Bo seems to know when it's time and just goes right in. It's his own little den. He's in there taking a nap now. However, he loves to sleep on the couch when we let him.


The crate is one thing we never did with our last Golden and really regretted it. He had major separation anxiety issues and would literally go through the walls to try to get out of the house. He also shredded every cushion on our couch and also ate all the woodwork by doors. It really sucked, and we vowed to crate train any dog we got in the future. On the other hand, I did get pretty good at drywall repair. :mrgreen:



dosborn said:


> Also, most importantly, it's great what you are doing for your son. My younger brother has dealt with similar issues all of his life and continues to do so. I always do my best to stay positive and remember, life can always be worse.


Well, I can't claim total altruism. While the main point is to have a companion animal for him, I have been wanting a dog for a long time myself. So it works out for both of us.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> my daughter's comment "Awww!!! Puppeeeeeee!!!!" scratches nose on monitor....


Three of his brothers are still available if you want to get her one. :smt033


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Todd! very cute. I am sure he's soft and playfull! enjoy!
-jc


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy Todd!! I'm sure you'll have many years of fun and companionship with that pup. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> Three of his brothers are still available if you want to get her one. :smt033


Noooooooooooooooo....1 dog at a time...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good looking dog.

You know of course, they can hold 2 softballs in their mouth at the same time and expect 5 hours playing catch per day.

Enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats Todd. That's a good looking pup.



dosborn said:


> ... I didn't realize how expensive it would get. Big crate, tons of food, collars, leashes, training, vet bills, 6' privacy fence, replacing crate myrtles (little bast#&@) ...


The joy of owning a good dog: Priceless


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Our first full day together and he was great. I hope it continues, but he's a pup, so it probably won't.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Thanks guys. Our first full day together and he was great. I hope it continues, but he's a pup, so it probably won't.


Good days and horrible days. Sometimes I wish my pup would just grow up and get out of the puppy stage.

Another great tool I have found is the pinch collar. I think it's about as great as the crate. He didn't like it at first, but now he sits to get it put on when he gets up in the morning.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Cute pup, he looks so sweet!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> Cute pup, he looks so sweet!


He's a big mush. Definitely no guard dog. Of course, Goldens aren't known for their security abilities.:mrgreen:


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pup! We have an OLD German Short Hair Pointer that we rescued from the pound, a Miniature Pinscher, and we co-raise a Golden Retreiver/Black Lab mix with another family for Canine Companions. He looked just like your pup there when he was that age, with the exception that he's all black. Pretty cool really, he has the coat of a Golden, where the hair is pretty thick and long and wavy, but he's all black. Smart as ever too, if you kneel down in front of him and say "Hug", he'll actually put his front legs up on your shoulders and lean into you!


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome pup! We have two goldens, a 16 yr old and a 1 year old. Fantastic breed of dogs. They only get better with age. If you find you might like to get a friend for your pup checkout your local "golden retriever" rescue group. The one in my area always has a ton of old guys with a lot of love left looking for a good home.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Cute pup! Although sometimes I think the reason puppies are so cute is so you won't murder them. :smt033 Good luck!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Cute pup! Although sometimes I think the reason puppies are so cute is so you won't murder them. :smt033 Good luck!


True. I also think that's also the case for kids at times. :mrgreen:


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Handsome boy you got there! 

We have four goldens and our youngest turns one tomorrow, so today is he last day of being a puppy (technically).

Enjoy!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Picked up our Golden Retriever from the breeder yesterday! We named him Oakley.


you're going to need bigger bowls... ALOT bigger...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> you're going to need bigger bowls... ALOT bigger...


Already have them. I swear he's already doubled in size, I think this is going to be one good size dog, by Golden standards. At least a lot bigger than the 70 pound Golden we had before.


----------

